# STRAVA vs Garmin Connect



## mdelmarcelle (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a Garmin Edge 500, which I've connected to Garmin Connect. It's a nice site. I only use it for personal tracking. I'd be interested in seeing stats of and connecting with other cyclists in my area, but I don't see that on Garmin Connect.

I've heard of STRAVA and looked at the site just a bit. It seems very similar to Garmin Connect. Do any of you use both (or is that even possible and reasonably convenient)? What are the benefits of one over the other?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Forgetting about all the strava kom bs, Strava is just more feature rich than Garmin Connect. Garmin is slow with changes, slow with fixes and generally lagging with features behind guys like Strava, Training Peaks and Sport Tracks. Garmin Connect is touting their new "modern" UI which is basically the same content as their old site but with a new UI skin...albeit now slower and features have even been removed.

Bottom line...if you're just starting with data collection via bike computer I wouldn't even consider Garmin Connect over the others.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Strava lets you see how awesome you are compared to other local riders. 

That shared virtual awesomeness can result in shared awesomeness in the real world, too. Also lets you explore new routes and find new climbs/segments and see how you stack up against yourself and others.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

If you upload to GC then you just upload to strava at the same time. It isn't one or the other.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Also look at sites like RideWithGPS which has better route planning tools (IMHO) and some features that used to be on Strava like the ability to compare on an interactive map with your previous rides or other riders'. The segment section isn't quite as robust as Strava and there are fewer riders overall to compare yourself with.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

I use both. There's some social aspect available on GC but I don't know of anyone who uses it. I use GC to record my rides and look at graphs of the data. Strava is more fun with the segments and leader board and their download feature from a Garmin device (I use an edge 305) is easy and fast. I don't worry about how I compare to other riders on segments but it does allow you to look at your performance on a segment over time. I compete against myself. You can also create your own private segments to track yourself over time. All the guys I ride with use Strava so the social component is stronger on that site. The Strava free version is enough for me as I am riding for fitness, not racing glory. You could use both for a while and see which you spend more time on. It is really easy to download data to both sites. If you have old data on GC and you find you want that all on Strava, you can fill in the missing files by exporting rides from GC and importing into Strava. Not hard but could be time consuming if there's a lot of rides to transfer. I'm not sure if GC can do a mass data download. I continue to use both, GC has all my rides, but I spend more time on Strava.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

I use RidewithGPS to plan my route. Export to a tcx file and import to my Garmin. Afterwards my ride automatically uploads to Garmin Connect and I manually upload it to Strava. Then I get depressed when I see that I am 1254 out of 1341 riders on a segment.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I've always uploaded rides to both in case on of them offered something more than the other. But the new Garmin Connect / Garmin Express confuses me every time I use upload. It's like it forces you to use Express to upload/sync and then I have to launch Connect to see anything.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I used Garmin connect and STRAVA for a while but this year dropped Garmin. I do not have a lot of energy for any of it but mostly I just want to see my totals for the week and I have a about 5 segments I keep an eye on to see if I am improving.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

If you use sites such as Syncmetrics, you upload to one and it automatically sends data to the other.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

tvJefe said:


> Then I get depressed when I see that I am 1254 out of 1341 riders on a segment.


Just remember, you're #1 ahead of everyone who just sat around on the couch!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

^ When I moved states last year there were no segments around where I lived, so I made a bunch... and went straight to the bottom of the leaderbords haha.

Yeah I use both... best thing, its not one or the other, you just create a strava account, then press upload and all you stuff just happens (assuming it went from device->computer->garmin connect and is store locally, other wise a bit more effort).


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

I also use both. I don't upload HRM or power data. GC seems to have a bit better report output. I also find RideWithGPS best for route planning and export of tcx file.

scott s.
.


----------



## mdelmarcelle (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll try both for a while and see which I like better. I'm surprised to hear all the feedback that Strava is generally better and offers more, looking forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I use both, but I like Strava much better... it has a lot more features and I do enjoy comparing times with my friends. I have 2-3 friends that ride the same routes as me on a regular basis and we enjoy taking KOM's from each other and pushing ourselves faster... It can take a boring ride when you're out alone and give you something fun to do.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

mdelmarcelle said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll try both for a while and see which I like better. I'm surprised to hear all the feedback that Strava is generally better and offers more, looking forward to giving it a shot.


The Garmin is still a far superior data capture device. Strava's top speed and elevation numbers are guesstimates, the speedometer and altimeter are both fed with GPS data. On the Garmin your speed comes from your rear wheel (assuming you have speed/cadence package) and your altimeter is barometric (also depending on model, I suppose). You have a Garmin and all your rides should go into GC, this can be set up to be done pretty automatically. GC is my database, but Strava is what I thumb through on my phone to check out how friends are doing and post a message or two.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

9W9W said:


> The Garmin is still a far superior data capture device. Strava's top speed and elevation numbers are guesstimates, the speedometer and altimeter are both fed with GPS data. On the Garmin your speed comes from your rear wheel (assuming you have speed/cadence package) and your altimeter is barometric (also depending on model, I suppose).


After riding for a few years with people who use Garmins, I can safely say the results from Strava on my phone vs their Garmin are very, very close over a typical ride. Certainly within the margin of error for either device. GPS and modern altimetry data are both pretty accurate. I'm not sure this is a valid concern.



> You have a Garmin and all your rides should go into GC, this can be set up to be done pretty automatically. GC is my database, but Strava is what I thumb through on my phone to check out how friends are doing and post a message or two.


Your phone syncs wirelessly over the cell network in a few seconds, everything is cloud based. It doesn't get any easier.

Overall, I personally don't understand why people still buy Garmins. Most everyone already rides with a smartphone. Battery life isn't really a concern unless you're routinely doing 8 hour + rides or have a broken iPhone. Also, Android Wear is coming later this year and I expect a large number of small bluetooth handlebar displays to mirror data off of your phone will become available shortly thereafter. That's likely the ultimate solution: platform / protocol based, lots of APIs for developers to latch onto, constantly updated apps and data, simple data syncing and inexpensive.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually find myself using my Garmin more for real time info rather than post ride analysis. I have my screen set up to show distance, speed - of course - but then I'm usually staring at my cadence, heart rate, % road gradient and total ascent. Those last four fields really changed my behavior on the bike and how I respond to various changes. 

I did not want to have my phone bolted up to my bars to get this and what you described is not available later. That said, if it was there I'd probably experiement instead of upgrading to a newer Garmin... their software is just shyte! The latest updates are corrupting peoples file structures and erasing entire folders.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use both... I use GC to upload via the phone.. but generally that's the last time I look at GC. The data goes into strava where I have the premium acct.. and that's what I use day in and day out. 

I'm currently using an 810 and it's been mostly flawless aside from updating firmware from time to time which always screws something up for a few days. I would like the 1000, but I don't get (or like) their implementation of real time segments ? So I have to upload them to the CPU and then ride.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> Overall, I personally don't understand why people still buy Garmins.


GPS:
More Rugged
Longer battery life
Those that like wearing full-finger gloves do not need special gloves for touch screen GPS
Accuracy better than most phones (disable cell tower on your cell and see how "accurate" your phone GPS is)
crash and jack up your GPS you can still pull out your phone to call for help, and still have your data, apps, etc.
Dont have to pay for Data
Outside of cell service areas don't need to pre-download map data

OK, so most benefits are for MTB riders but I also live in a area where cell service is spotty at best. Plus I bought my garmin before I got a smartphone and still, do not regret it. 

Oh and the biggest reason of all....

Bluetooth SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

The real power of Strava is its large user base. For those of us weekend warriors who will never be pros but who are a little competitive, then Strava gives a good idea where you stand. Now before all the anti-Strava nazis go flaming me, keep in mind this is for fun, not for money.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Whacked said:


> GPS:
> More Rugged
> Longer battery life
> *Those that like wearing full-finger gloves do not need special gloves for touch screen GPS*
> ...


Not true on the Edge 1000 which likely reflects Garmin's future display direction.

Garmin Edge 1000 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it would be interesting to know routes other riders in my area are riding, but I have no phone or GPS. Are there any sites where I could still access this info?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

frons said:


> I think it would be interesting to know routes other riders in my area are riding, but I have no phone or GPS. Are there any sites where I could still access this info?


Look at your area's HEATMAP on strava.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tvJefe said:


> I use RidewithGPS to plan my route. Export to a tcx file and import to my Garmin. Afterwards my ride automatically uploads to Garmin Connect and I manually upload it to Strava. Then I get depressed when I see that I am 1254 out of 1341 riders on a segment.


This. Wish there was a way to auto upload to Strava.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Garmin Connect has 1 good report, thats about it. Strava provides some decent ride feedback, especially on how you did versus what you really did. Throw in VeloViewer.com and you have a fantastic Strava/ride reporting machine! 

If it wasn't for the auto upload to garmin connect, I am not sure I would load it there at all.


----------



## s-one (Nov 11, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> This. Wish there was a way to auto upload to Strava.


*You can auto upload from Garmin to Strava. * I've been doing it for almost a year using CopyMySports. When you complete your ride with your Garmin device and save it to Garmin Connect it will roughly take CopyMySports 15 minutes to auto upload the activity to your Strava account. If you save your Garmin activity with no name (Untitled), CopyMySports will wait up until 30 minutes to upload to Strava in order to give you time to rename your activity on Garmin Connect. How often it checks for new activities is based on their info here. CopyMySports also auto uploads to other sites. BTW.. I'm not affiliated with them.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

s-one said:


> *You can auto upload from Garmin to Strava. * I've been doing it for almost a year using CopyMySports. When you complete your ride with your Garmin device and save it to Garmin Connect it will roughly take CopyMySports 15 minutes to auto upload the activity to your Strava account. If you save your Garmin activity with no name (Untitled), CopyMySports will wait up until 30 minutes to upload to Strava in order to give you time to rename your activity on Garmin Connect. How often it checks for new activities is based on their info here. CopyMySports also auto uploads to other sites. BTW.. I'm not affiliated with them.


correct ^ I don't like the delay and upload myself


----------



## s-one (Nov 11, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> correct ^ I don't like the delay and upload myself


That's cool. Since my Garmin device is connected to my cell phone with the Garmin Connect App, upon completing my Garmin activity, it'll save it to Garmin's Connect website.. in that time frame after me saving and getting home or putting gear away.. CopyMySports will have already uploaded to Strava.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

s-one said:


> That's cool. Since my Garmin device is connected to my cell phone with the Garmin Connect App, upon completing my Garmin activity, it'll save it to Garmin's Connect website.. in that time frame after me saving and getting home or putting gear away.. CopyMySports will have already uploaded to Strava.


That's what I am thinking. There was no app but will give it a try anyway.


----------

